# B14 Rust spots



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone else is having rusting in the front door jam where the a pillar meets the running board in the corner? I have on both front door jams and my friends sister's B14 had rust in the same area. I was just wondering if anyone elase had this problem.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

wickedsr20de said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else is having rusting in the front door jam where the a pillar meets the running board in the corner? I have on both front door jams and my friends sister's B14 had rust in the same area. I was just wondering if anyone elase had this problem.



well i dont have any rust problems, but look where you live, that has a lot to do with it, lost of salt in the air?? if so thats your prob.. i think you can get soem stuff to keep your car from rusting but alot of money...


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yep i got rust there, a little on the roof and on the pass rear quarter, who ever had this car before me needed to take better care of it. thats why i'm selling it


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

I have rust starting behind the front mudguards. Turns out there's a hole there to keep all the mud in. Man, I had so much dirt in there, I couldn't believe how much. I think I saved 2 pounds each side. Funny stuff. So clean that out when you guys get a chance.


----------



## siddiqm (Dec 13, 2003)

*Yup, got rust spots there too*

Yeah, I got the rust spots at the corners of my front door jams...I had asked the service guy to look at the damn rust spots before the 60k mile warranty was up, but the idiot said he couldnt see anything...I think he was too lazy to go and get the collisions guys....oh well, guess I have to get the touch up paint myself!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

rafman said:


> I have rust starting behind the front mudguards. Turns out there's a hole there to keep all the mud in. Man, I had so much dirt in there, I couldn't believe how much. I think I saved 2 pounds each side. Funny stuff. So clean that out when you guys get a chance.


Damn, I see you got the same problem man..That's wht I just took out the mudguards and I have the car washed (engine bay, exterior,underchassis) as often as possible to avoid it..so far i have...try re-rustproofing the underchassis..


----------



## eric95200sx (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the same problem wicked. I also seen it on another 200SX same year as mine. I am saving money to get it fixed.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't have any problems with rust, and I live in FL near the beach.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have it on both doors..i have to cut out the rust and fill it in and paint to fix it


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i saw the same problem on both doors in my 97


----------



## Chitown_b14 (Jan 12, 2003)

I have it two. On both doors.


----------



## Texas96Sentra (Apr 10, 2003)

i was looking in the mitchell on demand and i thought i might have seen some TSB about the paint or something on b14's but not sure if it has anything to do with the rust...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

wickedsr20de, I have them there as well. I just sanded the spots down with a dremel and then used rust remover to protect it. I have had no problems since.

Mike


----------



## GrossGus (Jun 20, 2003)

i got the rust - big old spot in the same place (2 x 3 inches). started stabbing it with my trusty screwdriver - looks a bit worse than i thought - few layers of crap. gonna dremel it this weekend.

edit: dremelled the crap out of it - lost a section of surface metal, but it did not get into the frame. sprayed it down with some anti rust (black). its less of an eye sore now. no more rust.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i thought i was the only one i have it in the same spot. where the door meets hinge is and on the bottom of the drivers side door. i picked up bondo and some touch up paint going to have some fun with the dremel. :hal:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN. I live up in the Chicago Burbs with A LOT of salt during the winters and I have NO rust problems. I AM, however, very anal about cleaning the crap off of the car during the winter.


----------

